# Student Accomodation ?



## betty25 (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there a website to find affordable student accommodation in Australia .


----------



## llobregt (May 3, 2014)

Hi! 
I'm a junior member and not able to post links yet, but you can always have a look at gumtree and I found my place via flatmates. Good luck!


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

Hope this site will help you find affordable accommodation: 

Urbanest | Australian student living made better


----------



## dreamscometrue (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey, 

If you based in brisbane, The Pad Student Living is a great place to find affordable student accommodation around brisbane.


----------



## nigelabery (Nov 27, 2014)

Also try your university website classifieds often students post rooms for sharehouses.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

To get you started, and use the actual University Web page too

Cheap Foreign Student Accommodation - UNSW Sydney
THE PAD - Student Accommodation Brisbane, Melbourne & Sydney


----------

